

Comcast to give Atlanta fastest Internet in the country - xhrpost
http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/02/technology/comcast-gigabit-internet-atlanta/index.html?iid=Lead

======
rororo
Well, this is simply false. Residential users can buy 10 gigabit service in
Minneapolis if you happen to live in a neighborhood that US Internet provides
service.

